# Breaking bad season 5 pt 2*contains Spoliers*



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Episode 9, so who's seen the latest episode , it's good to have it back and they are straight back like they mean business :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm currently watching all the 5 series from scratch again. I'm currently on Series 3, episode 9. I love it.


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

Where's it showing


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Awesome series!..didnt know the lastest episode was out, going to watch it now


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

ron burgandy said:


> Where's it showing


I watch it on Netflix. They now show the new episode a day after they have aired on TV.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Yep seen it few days ago on Netflix, Awesome show one of the best of all time.. Shame this will be the end of Breaking Bad .. When's ep10 available on Netflix ?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Still watching the re-runs. Forgot how good series 4 is. Just approaching the climax of it.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

went into hibernation mode after I started the BB series.. right bang up to date in a week of starting! Such a good show! 
How do people think it's going to go from here?


----------



## Boris70 (Aug 7, 2013)

One of the best shows on just watched all seasons again to be ready for this one ....enjoyed it all again


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Just watched the latest episode. It's sooo tense! I'll be gutted when it finishes. Only 3 more episodes now I think!


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Ravinder said:


> Just watched the latest episode. It's sooo tense! I'll be gutted when it finishes. Only 3 more episodes now I think!


What a cliff hanger the latest ep :doublesho


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes was a good one !


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Just watched the latest episode. My God........


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for not posting spoilers. Im hoping to make it to dvd release day without seeing any :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I was genuinely shocked by the latest episode. I've found it more semi serious until now.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Wasn't ############ off, But I guess seen as its the end they can do pretty much whatever the ####|? #


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Steady on mate some people won't have seen that yet.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks for not posting spoilers. Im hoping to make it to dvd release day without seeing any :thumb:





vxlomegav6 said:


> g(


And it was all going so well. Guess I shouldnt have opened this thread. Unless your joking then thats just spoilt everything for me


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Who's watched the latest episode? Quite different to how I expected it to be but really good.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ravinder said:


> Who's watched the latest episode? Quite different to how I expected it to be but really good.


I've seen it. Thought it was utterly brilliant. They have really stepped things up in these last few episodes.

Last one should be amazing.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes looking forward to the last one


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Me too. I'm gutted that it is the last ever one. 
I don't know what I will do once it's finished. Saying that, I'm looking forward to the Saul Goodman spin off.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, what a end to a truly brilliant show !!

Will miss it


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

So happy with the ending!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

An amazing ending. I had a tear in my eye at the end.


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

Probably the best ending to a series that I've seen truly epic. I'm currently bidding on an item from the final episode. Not telling you what though


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Original item?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

His hat?


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Not the 8k+ on auction face mask ?


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

I was bidding for Jessie fluffy dice from his car. My max bid was $500 they went for $1600:doublesho


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Any one seen the alternative ending?

http://www.zzstream.li/2013/11/breaking-bad-alternate-ending.html

Made me laugh!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just started watching the last 8 episodes. Only watched the first one so far where Hank confronts Walt. I daren't read any posts on here due to the spoilers, so I'll check back in a few days when Ive watched them all. I don't know whether to spread them out over the next 2 weeks, or blast through them before I hear any spoilers!!!


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Watch the alternative ending ! There's no spoilers it's just funny


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

What a great end to an epic series. Though I thought the alternative ending was a huge let down.



Ravinder said:


> Me too. I'm gutted that it is the last ever one.
> I don't know what I will do once it's finished. Saying that, I'm looking forward to the Saul Goodman spin off.


Looking forward to this. It's supposed to be a one off about Saul before he met Walt, showing next year.

http://breakingbad.wikia.com/wiki/Better_Call_Saul_(TV_series)


----------

